# Very interesting tutorial on Kitless pens



## Chriscb (Sep 17, 2020)

Afternoon,
Has anyone else read the article on kitless pens - very comprehensive and helpful.








						Kitless pen making -  pen tools & supplies for custom pen makers
					

Thread taps, collet chucks,  engineering chucks, drill chucks, kitless mandrels. Tools, accessories and supplies for kitless pens and custom pen makers




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				




Regards,
Chriscb


----------



## MPVic (Sep 17, 2020)

Chris - that tutorial was very comprehensive.  Certainly gave me more to think about in this pen category. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks Chriscb.  Wish I had read this before I began the kitless journey.  Learned a bit anyway, should be very helpful to anyone wanting to get started doing kitless.


----------

